# Hat Embroidery



## lambovisions (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey there! I am interested in getting some hats embroidered but was wondering what type of stitching is this called? Referring to the attachment I want the stitching to look like the "Chelles" part, how it has fat stitching but what would this type of stitching be called or how much is the thread count? Also, for the "Battle Pro" what type of stitching would that be called? Just regular stitching or how much would the thread count be? I am wondering so I would be able to tell my embroidery what I am looking/asking for specifically and so I can discuss the cost/services they can provide. If you could please let me know I would appreciate it. Sorry if this is a noob question but I have no knowledge of digitizing or embroidery and this would be my first time getting stitching on some hats.


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

We've done these for hats. It's not a different stitch. We used this type of foam that the stitches stitch on top of. It almost weeds itself and your left with a really 3D looking stitch. I can't think of the name of the stuff right now. But it should be fairly cheap. The cost of the additional labor will probably be more than the foam. Sorry I can't remember the name. If I think of it, I'll come back.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

3d puff/foam satin stitch


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

the battle pro is also digitized satin stitch


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it will use twice the amount of thread and take more than twice as long to sew.


----------



## lambovisions (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I appreciate the help. I was wondering, generally how much would it cost me to get about 50 hats embroidered? I would need the front with 3d puff stitching and the back with the regular satin stitch. How much would it cost per piece generally?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For that type of hat either flex fit or fitted we would be at $12 each for 50. You had better order in increments of 12 though, broken dozens normally get an upcharge from the hat vendor. If you go to 144 you can get someone like Otto Cap to do them for you and you can do a complete custom hat at that.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

Nobody mentioned it, but not all designs can be sewn in 3D foam. If you already have an embroider you are happy with, just show them your art ant these pics and ask them. Once you get their price, if in fact hey can even do it, then post ( your design ) on TSF and see what's up to compare and make sure you are getting a fair deal. TSF is a great tool, but it is always better to come in packing heat ( detailed info ) rather than fishing. Be a hunter not a fisher on TSF, it will save you time and energy.


----------



## lambovisions (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks again you guys! I actually left out a bit of info and that is I will be providing the hats myself. I was wondering since not all designs can be 3d stitched would a simple graffiti tag on the front of the hat like the attachment be possible? I am just looking for a 3d stitch of a graffiti tag on the front which would be one color. Are you saying designs that would be 2 or 3 colors are impossible for 3d? Also in regards to the design, would it matter what type of quality the hat is made out of? I am looking at 100% acrylic hats but have also ordered samples of 100% cotton as well as 20% wool & 80% acrylic. Basically would the quality of the hat matter if the design can be stitched? What would generally be better quality hats to stitch? I know cotton is better quality and may last longer than acrylic. Lastly, I am just looking for a general price of how much it would cost per piece, if I'm providing the hats myself.

EDIT: Specifically what kind of design would not be able to be sewn in 3d foam?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You are asking a lot of questions without giving any specifics so it's very hard to answer...

If you look at your original picture, the wider lettering can easily be done in a 3D puff stitching. The very narrow smaller letters would be almost impossible. I'm also not convinced that was stitched on an already assembled hat since the stitching is very close to the crown and seams... I think it's more likely it was sewn onto the fabric before the hat was assembled but I could be wrong. Yes, these can be done in more than 1 color, generally speaking it would be more expensive to digitize as well as more expensive to sew the hat.

Are you asking for a price including digitizing the design into the correct stitch format? How many hats? What kind of hats, specifically, are they tall enough for that size of design? Some hats are much easier to sew than others - 5 panels hats for example since you don't have a center seam to deal with.

Again, without specifics, any price anyone quotes would be meaningless.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

I agree Ted. The cap looks like a panel program job because of the reasons you mentioned. Sewing on a finished cap is just not feasible with some designs. We sew direct in the US, but also source large orders overseas when the customer needs large volumes where sewing panels is the only way to get the look customers want. 
-Lambo- designs with small text, photos,lots of fill stitches are all designs that might not be possible in puff. 3D designs are generally simple with bold text.


----------

